# Please, vote! Compare two performances of a Shakespeare song



## Leslie Crabtree (Nov 4, 2009)

Dear friends, 
We want to know your opinion on two performances of the same song for voice and piano by a Canadian composer Leslie Crabtree. It is Sonnet 22 by W.Shakespeare. We want to put one or the other recording on a compact disk and do not know which one is better. Please, vote! Of course, all the comments are welcomed. 
Download the files in MP3 format from www.uploading.com

Version 1 (PTL)

Download CLH_Shakespeare_Sonnet_22_PTL_2008_10_17_96kbps.mp3 for free on uploading.com

Version 2 (BJ)

Download CLH_Shakespeare_Sonnet_22_BJ_2009_03_96kbps.mp3 for free on uploading.com

We need your opinion! Thank you. You can write to me directly at 
[email protected], my web-site is www.crabtree.narod.ru


----------

